# Philippians 2:3-8



## cih1355 (Mar 30, 2009)

Verse 6 says, "who, although He existed in the form of God, did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped". Does "form of God" mean the essence or nature of God? What does, "did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped", mean?

Why does verse 8 say, "Being found in appearance as a man..."? Why doesn't it say something like, "Being found as a man"?


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Apr 1, 2009)

Bump. I am curious to know the answer.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Apr 1, 2009)

See Classic Commentaries (online) here:
http://www.ewordtoday.com/comments/philippians/gill/philippians2.htm

Especially Geneva, Gill, JFB, and Matthew Henry.


----------



## lshepler412 (Apr 1, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> Verse 6 says, "who, although He existed in the form of God, did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped". Does "form of God" mean the essence or nature of God? What does, "did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped", mean?
> 
> Why does verse 8 say, "Being found in appearance as a man..."? Why doesn't it say something like, "Being found as a man"?


Yes, he is part of the Godhead-Father, Son, and Holy Spirit. "...these three are one God, the same in substance, equal in power and glory. (Q 6 in shorter catechism)

Q 27 Shorter Catechism
Wherein did Christ's humiliation consist.
A. Christ's humiliation consisted in his being born, and that in a low condition, made under the law, undergoing the miseries of this life, the wrath of God, and the cursed death of the cross; in being buried, and continuing under the power of death for a time.


----------



## DonP (Apr 6, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> Verse 6 says, "who, although He existed in the form of God, did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped". Does "form of God" mean the essence or nature of God? What does, "did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped", mean?
> 
> Why does verse 8 say, "Being found in appearance as a man..."? Why doesn't it say something like, "Being found as a man"?



Whether Nature and essence or as in other places the express image or brightness it all ends up being the same thing. How could one be those things without Being God himself. When you see the brightness of the sun it is because you are looking into the sun. 

He was God, but did not think it was something He had so hold onto more than come to earth and take on humanity and suffer. Though He was still God in His humanity, He was indeed letting go of some aspects to humble Himself to come to earth as a man and then take on the sin of all His people. 

This is hard to speak of and put into Words, God becoming man and being separated from God for a moment on the cross.


----------

